# Old Yamaha Motorbike....



## TT-L (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi all..

Ive got an old Yamaha motorbike which was left to me a while ago, im trying to work out what it is so i can sell it.. Any Yamaha boff's here who can try and identify for me.. (no number plate on it) - but got the frame number if this is any good??

pics attached...

thanks


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like a FS1E to me...










http://www.fs1e.co.uk/


----------



## TT-L (Dec 4, 2007)

Blade_76 said:


> Looks like a FS1E to me...


Thank you, but the rear looks different.. could this be a newer model.. someone has said a "FS1 DX" ... ????? Give me a car i could tell all.. but bikes... :?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Certainly looks like a Fizzy.

If your selling try www.fsie.co.uk

E

Blades photo look like an early model, with the pushbike pedals, yours looks like a later model.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

TT-L said:


> Blade_76 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a FS1E to me...
> ...


Not too sure on older bikes myself to be honest, bit before my time ;o) Does look like one tho, check out the link http://www.fs1e.co.uk/


----------



## TT-L (Dec 4, 2007)

Strange... on first look i did not see any bikes just women.. but a closer look i saw the bikes.. :lol:

Ill register on there and see what they think..

thanks for you help.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

It's not a FS1E. Tank is the wrong shape and FS1E has pedals that 'fold' so that both point forward to use as foot pegs.

But I don't know what it is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

VicTT said:


> It's not a FS1E. Tank is the wrong shape and FS1E has pedals that 'fold' so that both point forward to use as foot pegs.
> 
> But I don't know what it is.


Agreed, not a fried sausage 1 egg.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

a "fizzy"


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

The Yamaha FS1-E, or more commonly known as a "fizzy", was a must have moped for 16 year olds from it's UK introduction in 1972 to the late 70s, when in 1977 the British government introduced new legislation to restrict the maximum speed of mopeds to 30mph. The Yamaha FS1-E has a 49cc single cylinder 2-stroke air cooled rotary valved engine with a four-speed gearbox. It originally was only available in one colour, Candy Gold, and this was know as the SS model, the last of the Candy Gold ones were badged FS1-E in 1974. The SS stood for "Sixteener Special". In 1974 a second colour was introduced, Popsicle Purple and the model name on the side panel was changed to the now infamous "FS1-E". The model was FS1 and the suffix "E" stood for England (differing from the models sold in other countries as the FS1-E had pedals). Yamaha changed the colours over the years (Baja Brown, Competition Yellow etc) and introduced various improvements such as a front disc brake (FS1-E DX.) and an autolube model with a 2-stroke oil tank and oil injection (so you wouldn't have to manually mix fuel and 2-stroke oil any more.)

I think the later model came out in 1988, but this was restricted in line with the legislation therefore "theoretically" only being able to achieve 30mph.


----------



## TT-L (Dec 4, 2007)

ResB said:


> The Yamaha FS1-E, or more commonly known as a "fizzy", was a must have moped for 16 year olds from it's UK introduction in 1972 to the late 70s, when in 1977 the British government introduced new legislation to restrict the maximum speed of mopeds to 30mph. The Yamaha FS1-E has a 49cc single cylinder 2-stroke air cooled rotary valved engine with a four-speed gearbox. It originally was only available in one colour, Candy Gold, and this was know as the SS model, the last of the Candy Gold ones were badged FS1-E in 1974. The SS stood for "Sixteener Special". In 1974 a second colour was introduced, Popsicle Purple and the model name on the side panel was changed to the now infamous "FS1-E". The model was FS1 and the suffix "E" stood for England (differing from the models sold in other countries as the FS1-E had pedals). Yamaha changed the colours over the years (Baja Brown, Competition Yellow etc) and introduced various improvements such as a front disc brake (FS1-E DX.) and an autolube model with a 2-stroke oil tank and oil injection (so you wouldn't have to manually mix fuel and 2-stroke oil any more.)
> 
> I think the later model came out in 1988, but this was restricted in line with the legislation therefore "theoretically" only being able to achieve 30mph.


Thank you for this info..

Via the FS1 forum (not as good as this one  ) - i have managed to identify it as a FS1 DX (DX means Red not blue) - its a 1987-1992 model ..

Cheers again.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> The Yamaha FS1-E, or more commonly known as a "fizzy", was a must have moped for 16 year olds from it's UK introduction in 1972 to the late 70s, when in 1977 the British government introduced new legislation to restrict the maximum speed of mopeds to 30mph. The Yamaha FS1-E has a 49cc single cylinder 2-stroke air cooled rotary valved engine with a four-speed gearbox. It originally was only available in one colour, Candy Gold, and this was know as the SS model, the last of the Candy Gold ones were badged FS1-E in 1974. The SS stood for "Sixteener Special". In 1974 a second colour was introduced, Popsicle Purple and the model name on the side panel was changed to the now infamous "FS1-E". The model was FS1 and the suffix "E" stood for England (differing from the models sold in other countries as the FS1-E had pedals). Yamaha changed the colours over the years (Baja Brown, Competition Yellow etc) and introduced various improvements such as a front disc brake (FS1-E DX.) and an autolube model with a 2-stroke oil tank and oil injection (so you wouldn't have to manually mix fuel and 2-stroke oil any more.)
> 
> I think the later model came out in 1988, but this was restricted in line with the legislation therefore "theoretically" only being able to achieve 30mph.


Exactly what he said :lol:

Looks the spit of a FS1-E to me, however i guess it could be a Euro model to account for the slight differences.

No way Yamaha would have made 2 totally different machines as ugly as that. I went for a Kwak KMX125 as my Learner Bike & then a Yam SR125 as my Test Bike. I recall you could hear a Fizzy from about 10 miles off, as they all had aftermarket zorsts for the rich kids & no zorst on the pikey bikes.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

> Looks the spit of a FS1-E to me, however i guess it could be a Euro model to account for the slight differences.
> 
> No way Yamaha would have made 2 totally different machines as ugly as that. I went for a Kwak KMX125 as my Learner Bike & then a Yam SR125 as my Test Bike. I recall you could hear a Fizzy from about 10 miles off, as they all had aftermarket zorsts for the rich kids & no zorst on the pikey bikes.


Ah, the KMX125.. Brings back memories! I did my test on one of those, owned two before, one at 17 and then again at 22 as a second bike for work as I didnt like getting my Fireblade dirty or wet :lol:

First thing to do was knock the washer out of the exhaust - hey presto double the bhp straight away! :wink:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Small story about the KMX125. At the time it came out I had an RD125LC, one of the headless brigade.  My mate, who also had an LC decided he fancied a change. He got his chance when someone gave back word on a KMX125 which had been delivered to the dealer and my mate just happened to be there, got a good deal and drove it home. (Â£800 rings a bell for some reason)

Anyway, he brought it to my house to show it off where myself and a few mates began to take the p*ss about the huge black plastic mud guard/numberplate housing on the rear. We then noticed it was an easy job to remove it and adjust the numberplate housing so we promptly did. Whilst we were at it, we took the washer out also iirc.

Anyway, I'll get to the point. He let me have a go and encouraged me to pop it up on the back wheel, because it was so easy to do on this bike. So, the inevitable happened, (this is true by the way), as I was showing off on the back wheel I fell off the back on one of the runs. Believe it or not I managed to hold onto the bike, stay on my feet but completely obliterate the rear mudguard as it flipped and hit the tarmac.

Dented pride, and a bill for I think was about Â£60 for a new mudguard was the only damage. So, I flipped his bike on the first day he got it.  Could have been a lot worse if I'd dropped it tho'. 

Oh yeah, they were quite quick up to 80 I think, but it was never as good as the LC.


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

ResB said:


> Small story about the KMX125. At the time it came out I had an RD125LC, one of the headless brigade.  My mate, who also had an LC decided he fancied a change. He got his chance when someone gave back word on a KMX125 which had been delivered to the dealer and my mate just happened to be there, got a good deal and drove it home. (Â£800 rings a bell for some reason)
> 
> Anyway, he brought it to my house to show it off where myself and a few mates began to take the p*ss about the huge black plastic mud guard/numberplate housing on the rear. We then noticed it was an easy job to remove it and adjust the numberplate housing so we promptly did. Whilst we were at it, we took the washer out also iirc.
> 
> ...


 :lol: Class...

Power to weight ratio was really good on the bike (without me on it anyway..), used to take it off roading down some green lanes, excellent fun. I chose the KMX over the likes of the TZR's, NSR's, Cagiva Mito etc.. As the thought of repairing a fairing was scarey (at 17, thought I was boung to come off a few times..) and also a scrambler is by far easier to control for turning in the road in your test, due to the steering lock to lock being very good :wink:

Been toying with the idea of a DR400 recently, for a bit of off roading 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> I recall you could hear a Fizzy from about 10 miles off, as they all had aftermarket zorsts for the rich kids & no zorst on the pikey bikes.


Ah yes, that would be the dulcet tones of the "Micron", with no wadding on the baffle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

ResB said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > I recall you could hear a Fizzy from about 10 miles off, as they all had aftermarket zorsts for the rich kids & no zorst on the pikey bikes.
> ...


I had a micron.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Late onto here sorry - yes its a FS1E, but the later restricted model from around 1978 I guess.

Its not a DX - the DX had forks off a 125 and front disc brake rather than drum.


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

FS1E boys 
and M-X boys,

It was the revised verion of the Mods and Rockers where I grew up.

If you want real two stroke noise, get an RD250/350 LC with racing Microns on it.

My mum would have a cup of tea ready when I got home as EVERYONE could hear me from 5 miles away. :evil:

Happy days,

I'm also looking at getting a "green-laner" to let off some steam this summer, if it ever gets here......


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

r14n said:


> FS1E boys
> and M-X boys,
> 
> It was the revised verion of the Mods and Rockers where I grew up.
> ...


Also had an rd350lc too. (no microns)
Had a lock out on the m5 at 1am and bounced up the embankment just past Michael Wood services heading north. God, about 22 years ago.
This thread is making me feel sooooooo old.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

This is my sort of subject.

I had an RD 250E, RD125LC, RD350LC and a 350 powervalve before moving on to an NS400 then the RG500 with Swarbrick pipes....now that was sweet.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

My sort of subject too, right let's see:

Puch Maxi (Dad gave it to me, lasted 10 days and could no longer take the embarrassment of pedal starting it)
Honda MT50
Yamaha RD125LC (mental bike, loved it sooooo much)
Yamaha DT125LC 
Suzuki GSX250 (rubbish but all I could afford at the time)
Suzuki GSXR 750
Suzuki GSXR 750
Suzuki GSXR 750
Suzuki GSXR 750
Suzuki GSXR 750 (Yes, I had 5 of these over a 9 year period, changing for the new model every other year!)
Ducati 996 (now owned by the wife so I still get to have a go now and again)
Ducati S4R
Ducati 999 (current bike)

Never owned either of the bikes I lusted after as a teenager - the RD500 (WOW!) and the GPZ900R (thats too much Top Gun for you!)

Hmmm, 16 to 37 there, 21 years of biking


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm... had a few.

Yamaha DT 125
Suzuki TS 50 ER
Suzuki RM 125 (shared with 2 other mates)
Honda 250 "Superdream" <--- spent most of it's time sinking into the tarmac due to it's weight.

I did have, though only for a short time, a FS1e. Mate of mine decided to scrape it along a road with him in hot pursuit.

Always wanted a RD350 - fightening machines back in the '80s.

And that's where my bike days ended..... never owned one beyond 18 :?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

That is some collection of GSX750's, why the fascination. I bet you were a Kevin Schwantz fan too, just like I was. Can you remember when the launch of KS GP 500 bike was announced a Suzuki 500 in Pepsi colours...I soooo wanted one. 










What was the "street name" for the "Suzuki TS50 ER". I remember the "Easy Rider" bit but what was the bike affectionately known as...
The RM125 was an insane MotoX bike. Nearly killed myself on one of those also.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

ResB said:


> That is some collection of GSX750's, why the fascination. I bet you were a Kevin Schwantz fan too, just like I was. Can you remember when the launch of KS GP 500 bike was announced a Suzuki 500 in Pepsi colours...I soooo wanted one.


Just loved the whole GSXR "thing" and the 1100 was too heavy for me to fling about in the same way. And they kept making the thing better so I kept upgrading.

Yes, I was indeed a Schwantz fan, very much so - replica lid and everything.

Mmmmmm, RG500 Gamma in Pepsi colours.......


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

You've got me reminiscing now. lol sorry to the OP but I think you got your answer. 

I used to go to most of the Superbike GP's particularly when they were at Donnington, both pre and post fence errection and loved the GSXR's racing then. I once raced Jamie Whittam through west yorkshire after having shared a chip butty and a frothy coffee at the Milk Bar one sunday afternoon.  Ahhh, they were the days... 

This was like mine.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Jamie Whitham is GOD! 

My favorite rider of all time and a bloody nice bloke to boot.

Been fortunate enough to get to chat to him quite a few times, whilst marshalling at Thruxton and whilst at WSB rounds at Brands - also at Ally Pally.

Now, can I have your 997 when you get the GT3? Is it a worthwhile upgrade to the 996?


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

Sounds like a few of you used to like the smell of Two-Stroke.

I currently have

Aprilia RS250-just waiting for the weather to heat up to ride
2 Yamaha TDR250's one of them i'm doing a ground up rebuild but not much has been done on it for a while.

Previously i had 2 other TDR 250's (one just after passing my test) :twisted: and 2 RGV250's (not all at the same time)

Although I had a few oil-burners FZR's, Blade, ZXR I still prefer two-strokes.

E


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> Jamie Whitham is GOD!
> 
> My favorite rider of all time and a bloody nice bloke to boot.
> 
> ...


A fellow Biker of the 80's...we'll share a pint one day for sure. In fact get ya'self to Donnington on the 8th March.. 

Personally, I'd have to say without a doubt it's worth it.  They are so affordable now considering the market is flooded with them.  Get one, in fact have a go in mine, then you'll get one anyway.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Well, I would certainly consider a 997 later this year as a natural upgrade to my 996.

As for the beer - any chance to talk biking bollox, especially 80's biking bollox, is OK with me :lol:

Donington on the 8th March is unlikely sadly

As for you "E" - TDR's and RGV's - you must just be a glutton for punishment and blown engines! hahaha My brother had a TDR and his mate had an RGV - the pair of them spent more time re-building the engines than riding the things I reckon. Mind you - bloody good laugh they both are in between re-builds.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Had a few meself

ER50
RD125LC - tuned the crap out of it - used to do 105mph  
RD350LC YPVS
RG500 Gamma
3 x Gixer 750's
Spondig (sp) framed GSX 1100 - way too heavy for me

Missus  - game over

Guy check this vid of your hero :lol: :lol:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> Guy check this vid of your hero :lol: :lol:


Hilarious. The bit on the motorway had me in stitches. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

digimeisTTer said:


> Missus  - game over


Aha, what you want is the bike riding sort of Missus :wink:

Thanks for the vid - what a fella!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Gizmo750 said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Missus  - game over
> ...


Well she's gone now 

so might have to check out some rides for the summer :twisted:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Good man - you know it makes sense. Might even be able to join Old Man TTotal on a ride out.

Get yourself a nice RG500 again and go terrorise the nieghbourhood in jeans and a paddock jacket - ah, just like the old days :wink:

PS I think the frame makers to which you refer were called Spondon


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2008)

digimeisTTer said:


> Had a few meself
> 
> RD350LC YPVS
> 
> Missus + crash  - game over


Eventually she decided i thought more of my career than i did of her, so i traded her in for another bike.

Should never give a man a stupid ultimatum, he'll always take the less complicated route.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Gizmo750 said:


> Good man - you know it makes sense. Might even be able to join Old Man TTotal on a ride out.
> 
> Get yourself a nice RG500 again and go terrorise the nieghbourhood in jeans and a paddock jacket - ah, just like the old days :wink:
> 
> PS I think the frame makers to which you refer were called Spondon


How about an RG500 with the classic Spondon Chassis. 





 Enjoy.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

See, thought it was Spondon! Ah, Spondon and Suzuki.....

Might have to get the bike out again soon and visit my old haunts - I feel the need, the need for . . . . . . nostalgia!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Yes Spondon! - that was it - tubular chassis cafe racer!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Suzuki-RG500_W0QQ ... otohosting

I might go and see this tomorrow.


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Strewth, didn't realise that they were making this much money.

Still, must be hard to find a good condition one - most got blown to bits or crashed.

Also, sadly realised that I'm not going to be able to afford your 997 later this year either.

Life sucks hahahahaha


----------



## TGS (Jun 24, 2007)

TT-L said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > The Yamaha FS1-E, or more commonly known as a "fizzy", was a must have moped for 16 year olds from it's UK introduction in 1972 to the late 70s, when in 1977 the British government introduced new legislation to restrict the maximum speed of mopeds to 30mph. The Yamaha FS1-E has a 49cc single cylinder 2-stroke air cooled rotary valved engine with a four-speed gearbox. It originally was only available in one colour, Candy Gold, and this was know as the SS model, the last of the Candy Gold ones were badged FS1-E in 1974. The SS stood for "Sixteener Special". In 1974 a second colour was introduced, Popsicle Purple and the model name on the side panel was changed to the now infamous "FS1-E". The model was FS1 and the suffix "E" stood for England (differing from the models sold in other countries as the FS1-E had pedals). Yamaha changed the colours over the years (Baja Brown, Competition Yellow etc) *and introduced various improvements such as a front disc brake (FS1-E DX.) *and an autolube model with a 2-stroke oil tank and oil injection (so you wouldn't have to manually mix fuel and 2-stroke oil any more.)
> ...


NO the DX = Disc breaks. I had the Yellow Datona FS1 E DX 1977


----------

